#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need help in translating thai sentences

## admiralpurge

อะไรที่เกินกว่าจะอดทนได้ก้ไม่ต้องฝืน. หรืออะไรที่ทำแล้วสุขกว่าก้ทำไป.
อกใกล้จะหักขึ้นทุกที
เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ

anyone know what does this 3 sentences means? 
Thanks alot!

----------


## pseudolus

อะไรที่เกินกว่าจะอดทนได้ก้ไม่ต้องฝืน. หรืออะไรที่ทำแล้วสุขกว่าก้ทำไป.

I think he knows about you Somchai but he is dumb farang


อกใกล้จะหักขึ้นทุกที

Not much, but he will believe Kwai sick routine 

เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ

No. Not as big as most farang. Very small. Button mushroom size. 



That's about accurate.

----------


## somtamslap

> เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ


 Times change, people change - it's very good, no.

----------


## admiralpurge

> Originally Posted by admiralpurge
> 
> เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ
> 
> 
>  Times change, people change - it's very good, no.


Thank you sir. Appreciate that very much.  :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

in a nutshell, 

Emotionally really hard decision, but if easier to do something else, then do it. Chest hurts with pressure because of it, and as Slap says, time and people change so might be good? 

You will get more accurate translation though if you cough up some pictures of your teeeeeeeeeeeeerak.

----------


## chassamui

อะไรที่เกินกว่าจะอดทนได้ก้ไม่ต้องฝืน. หรืออะไรที่ทำแล้วสุขกว่าก้ทำไป. อกใกล้จะหักขึ้นทุกที เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ What I do not have patience beyond breaking the law. What made ​​you happier than I do . Less increasingly close to the chest Times change , people do bian 's good too.


Google Translate is your friend

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=go...PfHsP3UtzAqrAN

----------


## taxexile

อะไรที่เกินกว่าจะอดทนได้ก้ไม่ต้องฝืน. หรืออะไรที่ทำแล้วสุขกว่าก้ทำไป.
อกใกล้จะหักขึ้นทุกที

whatever more that can happen i can take it, there is no need to fight it, whatever has happened already, then so be it. my heart nearly breaks up each time. 

เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ
time changes people, so let them change. good eh?

(sharp eyed readers will notice the spelling mistake in the last sentence.)

----------


## Ozcol

Pseudolus had it right first time, at least it sounds the best one.

----------


## thaimeme

> Pseudolus had it right first time, at least it sounds the best one.


Not even close.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Ozcol
> 
> 
> Pseudolus had it right first time, at least it sounds the best one.
> 
> 
> Not even close.


Bollocks - it was spot on. What you do not really understand Jeff is that when I translate I see beyond mere words, and head straight for the guts of these "translate this sentence I swiped from my holiday romance bar girls facebook because I think she is not being honest with me, and I am all alone back in the real world worried that someone else is slipping her a length on my dime" threads.

----------


## Ozcol

^ that is eggsakery what I was talking about, top job.

----------


## admiralpurge

> in a nutshell, 
> 
> Emotionally really hard decision, but if easier to do something else, then do it. Chest hurts with pressure because of it, and as Slap says, time and people change so might be good? 
> 
> You will get more accurate translation though if you cough up some pictures of your teeeeeeeeeeeeerak.


Thank you bro. Haha is there anyone here cough up their teerak picture before?

----------


## admiralpurge

> อะไรที่เกินกว่าจะอดทนได้ก้ไม่ต้องฝืน. หรืออะไรที่ทำแล้วสุขกว่าก้ทำไป. อกใกล้จะหักขึ้นทุกที เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ What I do not have patience beyond breaking the law. What made ​​you happier than I do . Less increasingly close to the chest Times change , people do bian 's good too.
> 
> 
> Google Translate is your friend
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=go...PfHsP3UtzAqrAN



thank you sir. But sometimes google translate isn't that accurate.




> อะไรที่เกินกว่าจะอดทนได้ก้ไม่ต้องฝืน. หรืออะไรที่ทำแล้วสุขกว่าก้ทำไป.
> อกใกล้จะหักขึ้นทุกที
> 
> whatever more that can happen i can take it, there is no need to fight it, whatever has happened already, then so be it. my heart nearly breaks up each time. 
> 
> เวลาเปลี่ยนคนก้อเปี่ยน ดีจังเนอะ
> time changes people, so let them change. good eh?
> 
> (sharp eyed readers will notice the spelling mistake in the last sentence.)



Thank you sir

----------


## admiralpurge

> Pseudolus had it right first time, at least it sounds the best one.


100% he is trolling for the first post. haha

----------


## admiralpurge

Anyway, thanks guys!!

----------


## pseudolus

> Anyway, me and my teerak have a small argument and she post that in thai. Just to double confirm what she meant. Thanks guys. 
> 
> and now we are good together again. but she posted something in thai again... She always want me to translate man... She can speak english but always want me to translate it.
> 
> 
> This is what she posted after we get back together. 
> การทะเลาะกัน มันไม่ได้ทำให้รักเราน้อยลง แต่มันทำให้เรารัก และเข้าใจเธอมากขึ้น ขอบคุณนะที่อยู่เคียงข้างกัน ถึงแม้ว่าเราจะงี่เง่า เธอก็ยังอดทน ขอบคุณที่เชื่อใจ ขอบคุณที่เธอเลือกที่จะรักเรา ขอบคุณความรักของเธอ เธอทำให้เรารู้ว่ารักแท้มีจริง
> เราจะไม่ทิ้งเธอไปไหน จะอยู่ข้างๆเธอ เหมือนที่เธออยู่ข้างๆเรา 
> รักเธอมาก
> ...


Why didn't you ask her? Assuming you live with her or at least in Thailand? 


_Credit to somtamslap for the picture_

----------


## PeeCoffee

'Three things that cannot be long hidden : the sun , the moon , and the truth.'
-Buddha

'A man reads only what he wants to read. The blind do not have any choice.'
- The Truth Behind the Smile and Other Myths

----------


## toddaniels

> การทะเลาะกัน มันไม่ได้ทำให้รักเราน้อยลง แต่มันทำให้เรารัก และเข้าใจเธอมากขึ้น ขอบคุณนะที่อยู่เคียงข้างกัน ถึงแม้ว่าเราจะงี่เง่า เธอก็ยังอดทน ขอบคุณที่เชื่อใจ ขอบคุณที่เธอเลือกที่จะรักเรา ขอบคุณความรักของเธอ เธอทำให้เรารู้ว่ารักแท้มีจริง
> เราจะไม่ทิ้งเธอไปไหน จะอยู่ข้างๆเธอ เหมือนที่เธออยู่ข้างๆเรา 
> รักเธอมาก


How about we actually give the guy something he can use..




> Arguing doesn't make us love each other less, but it makes us love and understand each other more. Thank you for being there beside me, even though I act silly foolish, you always endure it. Thank you for understanding. Thank you for choosing to love me. Thank you for the love you give me. You make me know that true love is real.
> I won't break up with you, I'll be right there beside you, when you are there beside me. 
> I love you very much.


The use of the informal pronoun for "I" เรา and the one for you (which is normally used for females) เธอ threw me, but that's the best I can do.. 

Yeah I saw that mis-spelling of ก็ and เปลี่ยน in the earlier post..

----------


## pseudolus

Tod, very thoughtful of you to sugar coat it like that. I think he is man enough though to accept that my 100% bone fide accurate translation as first offer is the real one.

----------


## toddaniels

pseudolus; sometimes it's better to spoon feed newbies..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yours was certainly more, shall we say, entertaining :rofl:

----------


## chassamui

> The use of the informal pronoun for "I" เรา and the one for you (which is normally used for females) เธอ threw me, but that's the best I can do.


Did you consider the author may be male? A ladyboy maybe? Just askin' like.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> The use of the informal pronoun for "I" เรา and the one for you (which is normally used for females) เธอ threw me, but that's the best I can do.
> 
> 
> Did you consider the author may be male? A ladyboy maybe? Just askin' like.


Very valid point. The OP is not as thoughtful as Luigi in offering up prima facie evidence!  :ourrules:

----------


## toddaniels

OR it could be from "her cousin" Somchai after all!!!!

I'm all for the "shot-gun approach" but how many frickin' thai related forums did this wing nut post on. I think I've seen the same crap on three different ones!

----------


## pseudolus

Need help in translating thai sentences


Need help in translating thai sentence to english - Thai language - Thailand Forum


there's two - and the only sound advice and correct translations he get here on TD.

----------


## thaimeme

> pseudolus; sometimes it's better to spoon feed newbies.. 
> 
> Yours was certainly more, shall we say, entertaining


...and amusingly diverting - in a twisted manner.
Sid understands what the boy was looking for - subliminal street translation.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> 
> pseudolus; sometimes it's better to spoon feed newbies.. 
> 
> Yours was certainly more, shall we say, entertaining
> 
> 
> ...and amusingly diverting - in a twisted manner.
> Sid understands what the boy was looking for - subliminal street translation.




He got what he needed, whether he knows it or not  :smiley laughing:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by toddaniels
> ...


Touche'

----------


## admiralpurge

> Need help in translating thai sentences
> 
> 
> Need help in translating thai sentence to english - Thai language - Thailand Forum
> 
> 
> there's two - and the only sound advice and correct translations he get here on TD.


Yes agree. Here TD has the more sound advice and accurate translations
Thanks guys

----------


## admiralpurge

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by toddaniels
> ...


I got what I want and what I need.  :bananaman:

----------

